

ClojureCL – Parallel computations with OpenCL 2.0 in Clojure - dragandj
http://clojurecl.uncomplicate.org/

======
josch
Not to be confused with the Common Lisp Implementation Clozure CL
([http://ccl.clozure.com](http://ccl.clozure.com)).

------
silja1
Does it work on NVIDIA GPUs?

~~~
dragandj
As soon as NVIDIA support OpenCL 2.0 in their drivers, which may be this year
and is technically possible, but depends on their strategy to promote CUDA.
But, you can write OpenCL 1.2 code with ClojureCL and it will work on NVIDIA.
Or, if you need 2.0, use AMD...

~~~
InternetPerson0
Nvidia only supports OpenCL 1.1.

~~~
xamlhacker
They recently updated their drivers and now support OpenCL 1.2 on recent GPUs.

